# Another Jewelery Box



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

This is the second Jewelry box for my Dermatologist this one is for her daughter. the box is cherry, base maple and top is curly maple and Paducah. The interior is curly maple.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

That's a real beauty Jerry.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Very nice Jerry,love your combination of wood products,what did you use for a finish ,very sharp.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Wow! Nicely done, Jerry, and great photos.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Beautiful work Jerry . Kinda neat to think that chamces are she will have that for a life time


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Jerry that is gorgeous , You sure do nice work on your boxes. They are picture perfect and the way you select your different woods , they go together perfectly. The burl in the front and the curly on the top. You can be proud of that box. I like the layout inside,nice.
Thanks for showing it, you take good clear pictures. 

Herb


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I must be going senile, I made a post to this thread last night but either I didn't click save or it has been deleted! It said something like "there is only one word to describe that box, beautiful, simply beautiful. I've had a set of those hinges for a few years but haven't been game to attempt using them.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Beautiful, Jerry.

Glad to see you have not lost your touch....


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

harrysin said:


> I must be going senile, I made a post to this thread last night but either I didn't click save or it has been deleted! It said something like "there is only one word to describe that box, beautiful, simply beautiful. I've had a set of those hinges for a few years but haven't been game to attempt using them.


Harry a friend and I came up with a jig that make them nearly fool proof, and the concept is simple. The reason I have never posted it is I cannot describe just how I made his drawing of the jig into reality. Sounds stupid I guess but It took me the better part of a day at the router table and band saw to get it right but now that I have it, it makes it so simple (if you also have a mortising machine), I do them on every box, I love those hinges. Tell you what Harry for you and all interested I'll stop putting this off and post it the best I can and be prepared to answer the many questions that will follow. Harry it is one of those things that when you see how it works you say why didn't I think of that. 

I have used those hinges on well over 25 boxes just did them on three and buy them 10 or more at a time. I have 4 boxes going right now and if I got them all ready and put my head down I could do all 4 in one day easy, well maybe not easy, but I could do them. Harry hold my feet to the fire on this one if I've not started a thread by Sunday evening. It's something I really need to post for the fellas.


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Very nice Jerry. Really nice job on the hinges. I have used those hinges and had trouble opening the box. Will be very interested in seeing your jig. Beautifully done.


----------



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi Jerry, you really did a beautiful job on this box. I know you and the new owner are proud of it. It puts my workmanship to shame. Malcolm / Kentucky USA


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Very nice work and well done! I like your design and choice of woods. 

I just built a jewelry cabinet this Christmas for my wife, and I used similar woods - Mahogany, Birdseye Maple, and Padauk.


----------



## Billy Boy (Mar 4, 2012)

Tremendous work, Jerry. Bill Major, Bill Major


----------



## GregLittleWoodworks (Dec 9, 2014)

harrysin said:


> I must be going senile, I made a post to this thread last night but either I didn't click save or it has been deleted! It said something like "there is only one word to describe that box, beautiful, simply beautiful. I've had a set of those hinges for a few years but haven't been game to attempt using them.


When you go senile be sure to stop by and visit...because I am already there...


----------



## GregLittleWoodworks (Dec 9, 2014)

That is an awesome box that the dermadaughter will love and keep forever. Very nice...!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

xplorx4 said:


> Harry a friend and I came up with a jig that make them nearly fool proof, and the concept is simple. The reason I have never posted it is I cannot describe just how I made his drawing of the jig into reality. Sounds stupid I guess but It took me the better part of a day at the router table and band saw to get it right but now that I have it, it makes it so simple (if you also have a mortising machine), I do them on every box, I love those hinges. Tell you what Harry for you and all interested I'll stop putting this off and post it the best I can and be prepared to answer the many questions that will follow. Harry it is one of those things that when you see how it works you say why didn't I think of that.
> 
> I have used those hinges on well over 25 boxes just did them on three and buy them 10 or more at a time. I have 4 boxes going right now and if I got them all ready and put my head down I could do all 4 in one day easy, well maybe not easy, but I could do them. Harry hold my feet to the fire on this one if I've not started a thread by Sunday evening. It's something I really need to post for the fellas.


Please do post the jig on those hinges, I tried them on a humidor one time and had an awful time doing it. And what is your source for the hinges that you can get them 10 @ a time. It cost me an arm and a leg for one set.

I never get tired of looking at the pictures of that box, Jerry

Herb


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

A great combo of species, color and grain orientation!


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

Really nice job. Waiting on your hinge jig instructional post. Thanks for sharing.


----------

